# American arriving at border with intention to settle (no work permit)



## epilobium (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello,

I posted about my significant other's situation here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ing-get-permanent-resident-status-canada.html

He has decided to move to Canada before looking for a job. When he gets a job here he will leave Canada and re-enter on a NAFTA visa.

My question is about what happens at the border when he arrives here at the border with his possessions. *Can he announce his intention to settle in Canada even though he is entering as a "visitor"?* This web site seems to suggest that he could not do that:


> To visit Canada, you must:
> 
> have a valid travel document, such as a passport;
> be in good health;
> ...


Visiting Canada: Who is eligible

He will have a carload of personal possessions which he would like to bring with him and he plans to present CBSA’s form B4 personal effects accounting document.

Can anyone explain how this works?

Thanks in advance 
Epilobium


----------



## epilobium (Nov 19, 2011)

After talking to Immigration Canada and Canada Border Services Agency it sounds like border guards will not look kindly on someone showing up at the border with stuff and no US address or job. Is that correct?


----------



## jandscotten (Dec 20, 2011)

That is my understanding. When we came the first time to interview with the church we explained why were were there, showed that we only had the vehicle and gave them our current address and job which we were finishing up in Iowa. Then when we actually moved up we had our job offer all the paperwork for work visas in hand AND all our "stuff".

I will say there was a young man who came through immigration with us who did basically what your suggesting and when we left it looked like he was being denied entry, even for a visit...as in turn around and go home... (Take with a grain of salt in that I really don't know what was happening to him other than what he was stating. He had a very loud voice.)


----------



## epilobium (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experiences jandscotten! It creates a lot of back-ing-and-forth-ing I guess to have to finalize the job situation, then return to the US, then come back with work permit and stuff.


----------



## epilobium (Nov 19, 2011)

*we could use some advice!*

Hi, 

My fiance has now moved in with me in Vancouver, as of mid-April. 

He did attract scrutiny by the border guards when we drove in. He was questioned when he stated that he intends to stay for a few months, and that he is currently self-employed. He was asked if he has a lease in the US, but he does not and said so. They let us sit there for a while, then they let him in.

I am unclear as to his current status. I assume he is a visitor, but there is no stamp in his passport and I don't know how long he can remain here legally.

We would like to get married this summer, but I am confused about how he can remain in Canada legally, while the process (which currently takes 19 months!) continues.

He is looking for work right now, and he intends to get a NAFTA work permit once he has a job.

So here are my questions:

1. if he leaves (to spend a day in Seattle for example) while he is a visitor, is he risking not being able to get back in?

2. would his getting a NAFTA work permit affect an application for permanent resident status (sponsored by me once we are officially married) either positively or negatively?

3. would his going through application for permanent resident status (sponsored by me) be affected by him getting a NAFTA work permit?

4. for the purposes of applying for permanent resident status sponsored by me (once I'm his wife), is he considered to be "living in Canada" even though he is only here as a visitor?

5. I've heard that he could live in Canada as a visitor but apply for PR (sponsored by me) as if he is NOT living in Canada - is this true? Which is better for our situation?

Any suggestions about how to proceed? Thanks VERY much for any help that you can offer!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

I entered Canada as a visitor with my Canadian citizen husband (at the port in Sarnia, ON)...we explained to the border agent that we planned to apply for permanent residency from inside Canada, and they directed us to an immigration office inside, where they took note of our marriage license, etc.

They gave me a paper giving me visitor status for one year, which was easily renewed. I've been in Canada as a visitor for about a year and a half.

If you're not married but plan to do so once in Canada, you may try having a lot of supporting information to verify that your relationship is lasting and legitimate (emails, plane tickets, pictures, and detailed plans outlining your immigration intentions, etc.) and hope that the border agent is understanding.

It was kind of scary heading to the border with all of my belongings and my dog, but my husband was there with me. Perhaps if you go through the border together they may also be more lenient.


----------



## epilobium (Nov 19, 2011)

Azsereth, thank you very much for your reply! That is very helpful to know that it was a relatively smooth process.


----------

